
How to think about stock options when you’ve got a job offer from a startup - shf
https://medium.com/craft-blog/how-to-think-about-stock-options-when-youve-got-a-job-offer-from-a-startup-2a0eb0006bfb
======
chrdlu
Great article! One last caveat is that the landscape around stock options has
changed quite significantly especially in the US. These days many firms are
offering Non-qualified stock options which don't expire for 7 years or more.

Additionally there are many new funding options for stock option exercise. A
few firms have appeared to help employees buy their stock options and split
the future upside.

Disclosure: I work at one of those firms!

